# Some fun new photos in the store



## JBroida (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## tk59 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet... Friday? :knife:


----------



## JBroida (Aug 24, 2011)

we're ready for you


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to go Friday too.... party with Jon and Tinh, sounds like a date only a knife nut could love


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2011)

well, you know where to find us


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 25, 2011)

I wanna play!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2011)

i thought you were busy on friday


----------



## mattrud (Aug 25, 2011)

I will be there soon Jon, so soon. I can not wait for a week were I am not at the restaurant till at least 2am every night and some nights after 4am.


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah...part of that busy is stopping by JKI


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2011)

@matt i'm ready for you... all kinds of fun new stuff sitting around to play with
@unkajonet dont get me in trouble with your family for taking up your time on friday


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 25, 2011)

It's ok. They don't know your name, where you live, or where you work. You're safe :happymug:

Plus...you're on the way!


----------



## tk59 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lessee... Starting from chez unkajonet, going west to Jon's shop of happiness, which is on the way... That means you're going out into the Pacific Ocean?


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 25, 2011)

Hard right, then north to santa monica


----------

